
CryptoDonations for Mexico´s Earthquake victims - jerobernot
http://donate.airtm.com/
======
diegokennedy
Hope people around the world can help with this.

------
raul3820
I hope everyone is well

------
joshkre
Viva mexico

------
jivivega8
Nice!

------
vanyo123
:)

------
educrvz
great iniciative

